# Klipsch B3's like to kill hard drives?



## emak212 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, so I've owned a pair of klipsch B3's for a few months now and they've worked wonders until just recently. In the past few weeks, 2 hard drives on 2 different laptops have died on different occasions while the computers were playing music and were positioned inbetween the B3's (2 1/2 ft from each speaker).

And just last night, my dish network DVR froze and started making buzzing noises. Now i'm certain that the B3's caused all of this damage. I'm very discouraged as I am new to home theater and thought I had made a good choice with these speakers. :sad:

I called Klipsch support and the rep said the speakers are magnetically quasi-shielded. He seemed to be certain that the speakers would only damage items 1-2 ft away from either the FRONT or BACK sides of the speakers. However, at the time of breaking, the computers were positioned between the speakers (2.5 ft away from each) and the DVR was located 1 ft below, on a different shelf.

Has anyone had this problem with Klipsch B3's or with any other speakers? What HT equipment do I need to keep away from speakers? Was the rep incorrect in his statement? I was wondering if maybe the speakers started to malfunction as this was not a problem until just recently. 

I am now on the verge of selling these speakers along with a klipsch C-3 so that I can afford some cheap floorstanding speakers which wouldn't sit on my TV stand and would thus be positioned further away from any hard-drive containing equipment (the xbox and ipod are the only things still alive!). Or, I may purchase the stands for the B3's, but I just don't know if I should expect anything else to get fried!

Please help a new member to the shack! Sorry to bombard ya with questions, please know I'm open to any and all suggestions!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Shielding could be an issue, It is a general rule to keep speakers at least 4ft away from CRT televisions But looking at the specifications they are magnetically shielded so I'm wondering if its more due to vibration. Vibration can cause hard drives to fail prematurely.


----------



## emak212 (Nov 18, 2008)

Vibrations could have caused it because the speakers were on a glass stand. Is there a good type of foam or something that could be placed underneath the speakers to prevent this vibration?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You would need to isolate the equipment with the hard drives in them by sitting them on foam or something, not the speakers. 
It's unlikely that the magnetic fields would affect the hard drives if they are in steel cases. It could be power spikes on the mains.
On the other hand it could just be coincidence. I had three PC's fail in one week, all with faults that looked identical. I checked everything and finally realised it was just "one of those things". the new pc has been running in the same spot now for about 10 months without a glitch.


----------

